

Chinese credit ratings agency: Chinese sovereign debt safer than US - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-12/china-wins-higher-rating-than-u-s-in-first-ranking.html

======
donw
This may have something to do with Chinese businesses having a nasty habit of
screwing foreign investors. E.g., you, as a foreign investor, come into the
office one day and discover that your jointly owned company is now entirely
under the ownership of the Chinese partner.

------
epynonymous
though it's never good to compare to the worst :)

